# Gnome3 oder Unity?



## Bauer87 (11. April 2011)

In den kommenden Wochen erscheinen erste Distributionen mit Gnome 3.0. Eine Ausnahme hiervon bildet Ubuntu, das seine Gnome-Unterstützung ad Acta legt und auf die Eigenentwicklung Unity setzen möchte. Ich habe mir jetzt beide Varianten angeschaut und festgestellt, dass die Konzepte als durchaus ähnlich gesehen werden können. Beim Marktanteil von Ubuntu erübrigt sich die Frage, welcher neue Desktop wohl insgesamt das Rennen machen wird.


----------



## s|n|s (11. April 2011)

Gnome


----------



## Ezio (11. April 2011)

Bei beiden ist der Workflow (noch) nicht optimal. Ich bleibe erstmal beim normalen Gnome 2 mit Docky.


----------



## Jimini (11. April 2011)

KDE auf Gentoo auf meinen beiden etwas stärkeren Systemen, XFCE (Xubuntu) auf einem ziemlich alten Notebook. Komplett ohne GUI auf den zwei Servern und 4 VMs, welche allesamt (natürlich) unter Gentoo laufen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (11. April 2011)

Auf meinem Netbook stört mich die große Fensterleiste in Gnome 3. Zudem fehlt mir ein Button zum Herunterfahren. Die Steuerung über über die obere, linke Ecke sagt mir dagegen sehr zu, auch die automatisch gesteuerten Arbeitsflächen sind schick. Unity dagegen finde ich recht träge und auch noch deutlich weniger ausgereift. Auch das Handling der Arbeitsoberflächen über das Dock ist irgendwie unstimmig. Unity könnte interessant werden, wenn es auf Qt umgebaut wird. (Ist doch so für Ubuntu 11.10 geplant?)


----------



## Dragonix (11. April 2011)

KDE, was sonst 8-)
Sogar auf meinem betagten Laptop, find das läuft recht ordentlich. Ansonsten ist aber überall auch noch zusätzlich Fluxbox drauf, ist manchmal auch ganz praktisch.


----------



## Falk (12. April 2011)

Werde mir mal Gnome 3.0 anschauen, wenn es da eine fertige Distribution gibt. Leider ist es ja ohne Zeitgeist...


----------



## mauorrizze (13. April 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Zudem fehlt mir ein Button zum Herunterfahren.


Drück mal während du im Menü bist wo suspend/Ruhemodus drin ist die Alt-Taste.

Ich wechsel lustig zwischen XFCE, Gnome und Enlightenment. Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich Gnome3 behalte.


----------



## Bauer87 (13. April 2011)

Den versteckten Shutdown-Button habe ich gestern gefunden. Allerdings macht es das nur begrenzt besser: Wenn ich eh schon an die Tastatur muss, kann ich auch gleich „poweroff“ tippen.


----------

